# Procedimiento sancionador / sanciones accesorias



## Annalees

¿Alguién conoce el equivalente en francés de "Procedimiento sancionador" y de "sanciones accesorias"?

El contexto es el siguiente:

Cuando la Autoridad Laboral haya acordado, en un procedimiento sancionador, la sustitución de sanciones accesorias por la elaboración de un Plan de Igualdad.

Gracias


----------



## Domtom

Annalees said:


> ¿Alguién conoce el equivalente en francés de "Procedimiento sancionador"


 
_procédure disciplinaire._


----------



## Annalees

Gracias Domtom, pero no creo que sea "sancionado" en el sentido negativo. Más bien, creo que es en el sentido de aprobar, autorizar...


----------



## Domtom

Annalees said:


> "sanciones accesorias"


 
_sanctions accessoires._



Domtom said:


> _procédure disciplinaire._


 


Annalees said:


> Gracias Domtom, pero no creo que sea "sancionado" en el sentido negativo. Más bien, creo que es en el sentido de aprobar, autorizar...


 
¿Y qué tal _procédure de sanction_?


----------



## yserien

También en español el verbo sancionar tiene dos sentidos, el negativo como tú dices y el de aprobar, autorizar.Pero si estamos hablando de un procedimiento sancionador, el "un" se refiere a una persona, luego implica un sentido de punición. Lo otro sería elaborar una serie de disposiciones,leyes decretos para ser aplicados o "sancionados". Yo lo entiendo así.


----------



## poupounette

Procedimiento sancionador, por ejemplo en derecho administrativo, sería procédure contentieuse.


----------



## poupounette

¿Nos podrías dar un poco de contexto?


----------



## Annalees

A ver si os puedo explicar un poco más el contexto:

Estamos hablando de las empresas que deben implementar un Plan de Igualdad entre mujeres y hombres, Además de todas las empresas de más de 250 personas, lo pueden implementar también las empresas:  "Cuando la Autoridad Laboral haya acordado, en un procedimiento sancionador, la sustitución de sanciones accesorias por la elaboración de un Plan de Igualdad."  ¿Ayuda?


----------



## poupounette

¿Y por qué no lo ves como una sanción en el sentido de castigo? Para mí l'Autorité , en la procédure contentieuse, cambiará les sanctions accessoires por un Plan ....


----------



## yserien

poupounette said:


> Procedimiento sancionador, por ejemplo en derecho administrativo, sería procédure contentieuse.


Parece ser que es un tema de tipo laboral.


----------



## poupounette

Sí, pero también está la procédure contentieuse du droit du travail. Por eso no veo por qué sancionador no podría tener el sentido negativo en esta frase.


----------



## Annalees

Si, el contexto es laboral. El sentido de "sancionar" áqui es "ratificar", "validar".

El problema para mi, es que no sé si existe, en francés,  un termino equivalente al "procedimiento sancionador" español.


----------



## Domtom

*Annales*, por favor: Estado, región autonómica (si es el caso), año...


----------



## Annalees

Bueno, Domtom, te pongo la sección entera. 

*LA IGUALDAD DE OPORTUNIDADES ENTRE MUJERES Y HOMBRES*

   La Ley Orgánica 3/2007 de Igualdad efectiva de mujeres y hombresfue aprobada por el Senado el día 13 de Marzo de 2007 y entró en vigor el día 22 de Marzo de 2007. Este hecho supone un punto de inflexión en las relaciones laborales y su inmediata vigencia conllevará la necesaria adopción por las empresas de medidas concretas, entre ellas el establecimiento de un plan de igualdad. 

   En virtud de la ley 3/2007, están obligadas a contar con un plan de igualdad:

   ·Las empresas de más de 250 trabajadores. El plan de igualdad deberá ser negociado con los representantes de los trabajadores, en aquellas empresas que cuenten con representación unitaria.
   ·Cuando el Convenio Colectivo de aplicación así lo disponga.
   ·Cuando la Autoridad Laboral haya acordado, en un procedimiento sancionador, la sustitución de sanciones accesorias por la elaboración de un Plan de Igualdad.


----------



## yserien

www.guide-du-travail.com/discipline/sanction-et-procedure-disciplinaire.html - 26k -*
En esta página y en las que siguen encontrarás amplia información.
*


----------



## Annalees

Muchas gracias, Yserien.


----------



## poupounette

Annalees said:


> Bueno, Domtom, te pongo la sección entera.
> 
> *LA IGUALDAD DE OPORTUNIDADES ENTRE MUJERES Y HOMBRES*
> 
> La Ley Orgánica 3/2007 de Igualdad efectiva de mujeres y hombresfue aprobada por el Senado el día 13 de Marzo de 2007 y entró en vigor el día 22 de Marzo de 2007. Este hecho supone un punto de inflexión en las relaciones laborales y su inmediata vigencia conllevará la necesaria adopción por las empresas de medidas concretas, entre ellas el establecimiento de un plan de igualdad.
> 
> En virtud de la ley 3/2007, están obligadas a contar con un plan de igualdad:
> 
> ·Las empresas de más de 250 trabajadores. El plan de igualdad deberá ser negociado con los representantes de los trabajadores, en aquellas empresas que cuenten con representación unitaria.
> ·Cuando el Convenio Colectivo de aplicación así lo disponga.
> ·Cuando la Autoridad Laboral haya acordado, en un procedimiento sancionador, la sustitución de sanciones accesorias por la elaboración de un Plan de Igualdad.




El enlace que propones es muy interesante, pero en mi opinión habla de las sanciones que un empresario puede imponer a sus trabajadores, mientras que el texto que nos ocupa se refiere a las sanciones accesorias que la empresa ha recibido en un procedimiento sancionador (por parte del tribunal), la cuales podrán sustituirse por la imposición a la empresa de una obligación de crear el Plan de igualdad

Insisto en que pondría: _lors d'une procédure contentiuese, de remplacer les sanctions accessoires par _


----------



## Annalees

Buenos días Poupounette,

Me estás empezando a convencer...Ya veo más claro lo de la procédure contentieuse. 
Gracias


----------

